# Dish Network to Launch New Satellite!



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

E* is going to Launch New Satellite for HDTV in December.

So we will get new HD Channels in Early 2008 once the New Satellite is
operational?


----------



## DBS Commando (Apr 7, 2006)

Isn't this old news?


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

Old news, and, the launch is delayed at this point due to equipment failure of a previous launch.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If you're talking about E11 it was planned to be operational by Christmas but due to Sea Launch problems will not likely see orbit until early next year.

No new HD because of E11 ... it replaces E8 at 110° with a stronger signal. People in Alaska and Hawaii may see their HD offerings increase, but not us regular users.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

AMC 14 is still on the schedule for 2007, but that may also be impacted by a September 6th failure of a Proton M vehicle at Baikonur.


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

I was just lookin at spaceflight now's listings and Baikonur is up and running again. I don't see AMC-14 on the list. It must be seriously delayed.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Wind_River... I believe James was just responding to the direct question about Echostar 11 specifically... and noting that the delay of Echostar 11 doesn't positively or negatively affect what Dish could do with HD this year.

More generally speaking, Dish has bandwidth to add probably half a dozen to a dozen channels in HD right now without doing anything special. With some tweaking, moving a few things around, and the new encoders, Dish can probably go to another 20-25 HD channels this year.

In a pinch they could make some "executive decisions" and swap out more HD PPV or even SD PPV... but I really don't think it will come to that.

Based upon commentary from both Dish and DirecTV customers who have seen new HD this year... I seriously doubt there will be more new compelling HD launched this year than Dish can handle.

DirecTV does have a bandwidth edge until Dish gets new satellites up... but I don't think Dish will run out of bandwidth until early next year if they are frugal and don't just add every paint drying/grass growing HD channel that pops up.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> and don't just add every paint drying/grass growing HD channel that pops up.


Amen to that!

I can think of about 10 right now that are a waste of good bandwidth.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I "heard" that DISH is upgrading equipment in the uplink centers so that they can change all the current MPEG2 HD channels to MPEG4. I don't when this will be complete but that will give them capacity to add more HD channels. They are also moving some international channels from 61.5 to 118.7. That will give them some more HD capacity on that satellite.

And like some other posters I would like to see them add quality channels. I also think that there is a real need for considilation of the VOOM channels. At most, I think that VOOM service should be about 8 - 10 channels. Some of them could be combined so that there is not so many repeated programs on the channels that are left. And, IMO, some channels _could_ be eliminated but I am sure that that ones that I don't like are someone's favorites.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

James Long said:


> No new HD because of E11 ... it replaces E8 at 110° with a stronger signal. People in Alaska and Hawaii may see their HD offerings increase, but not us regular users.


Ummm, are you saying that people in Alaska and Hawaii are not regular? 

Oh, there are sooo may responses to that.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You guys should really eat better. :lol:


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

James Long said:


> If you're talking about E11 it was planned to be operational by Christmas but due to Sea Launch problems will not likely see orbit until early next year.
> 
> No new HD because of E11 ... it replaces E8 at 110° with a stronger signal. People in Alaska and Hawaii may see their HD offerings increase, but not us regular users.


Doesn't it have more spot beam capacity?? This would free up some space on 129 currently used for SD and HD locals, if they moved it back over to the 110 slot.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E11 has no spotbeam capacity. ConUS only, and good at that task.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

pdxsam said:


> I was just lookin at spaceflight now's listings and Baikonur is up and running again. I don't see AMC-14 on the list. It must be seriously delayed.


Baikonur is a large complex and there was a Soyuz launch a little over a week after the Proton-M failure.

What was suspended was ILS launches. There is some heated discussion going on with the Kazakh leadership over the return to flight terms and conditions ($$$).


----------



## JimK (Dec 13, 2006)

Jim Parker said:


> Ummm, are you saying that people in Alaska and Hawaii are not regular?
> 
> Oh, there are sooo may responses to that.


E8 does not have Alaska and Hawaii in the CONUS foot print while E11 does. Alaska and Hawaii are on spotbeams (now) and E11 will free up 12, 27, 29 opening up three transponder's.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is in the E-11 thread in the main forum (currently stickied) but this is the change between E-8 and E-11 in ConUS footprint. More information on the improvements in Alaska/Hawaii are also in that thread.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Hmm... Added more of Cuba to the footprint. I wonder how sales are going down there.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

It is time to readdress the merit of some of the VOOM channels. When HD content was virtually non-existent, VOOM was a logical alternative. Now that there are more HD channels than E* apparently can hold, a re-assessment may be in order. Why hurry to send up a new bird when E* can clear a handful of HD "Fluff" channels and replace them with some of the new, more standard, HD channels some of us are clammoring for. For example, I would prefer SciFi HD over say, Amimaniacs.

Also, some VOOM channels are still MPEG2. Not sure why, but this too, can open up more space once remedied. Anyone know why this is so?


----------



## mw1597 (Jan 13, 2007)

moman19 said:


> It is time to readdress the merit of some of the VOOM channels.


I agree 100%


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Wind_River said:


> :lol: And we've got us another one..... :lol:
> 
> What channel(s) do YOU like that we can have them reconsider?
> 
> :lol:


Well considering just about any HD site you look at E* customers are complaining about not having Sci Fi HD or FX-HD vs customers who are saying "but we have VOOM channels!" I'd say there is a huge demand for it. Not to mention the sports demand (big 10) vs VOOM channel demand..thats why ESPN is planning a 3rd HD channel. I have no problem with VOOM channels at all....but I think E* who obviously is now NOT the HD leader needs to get off their butt and do something. At least tell customers something instead of..."we currently are adding HD channels as they become available".

As far as the people who say those D* channels are HD lite or something...WHO CARES! I have seen those on a friends D*...and I would rather have HD-lite in the meantime instead of the SD crap on those channels now...once they are able to go "true HD" do it...but give us something in the meantime. The whole "Be patient...they will add them" is getting old. If it wasn't for E* equipment...I would have made a switch by now.

sorry...just annoyed with E*


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

moman19 said:


> Also, some VOOM channels are still MPEG2. Not sure why, but this too, can open up more space once remedied. Anyone know why this is so?


All VOOM channels were converted to mpeg4 in August. Channel list http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdchan.htm shows this.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

pdxsam said:


> All VOOM channels were converted to mpeg4 in August. Channel list http://ekb.dbstalk.com/hdchan.htm shows this.


I don't think you are correct. A few transponders (for reasons that escape me) still seem to be stuck at MPEG2. See TNT, HDNet and a few others. RAVE was listed as MPEG2 a week or so ago. Not sure about that one.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That is why I keep thinking there is a supply issue on encoders or something like that. There is no reason not to move the rest of the Vooms to MPEG4 since E* has dropped the $5 voom pack (grandfathered ... now no longer available).


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

moman19 said:


> I don't think you are correct. A few transponders (for reasons that escape me) still seem to be stuck at MPEG2. See TNT, HDNet and a few others. RAVE was listed as MPEG2 a week or so ago. Not sure about that one.


TNT and HDNet are not Voom channels.

All the Voom channels were converted to MPEG4 a short while back. If you go look at the EKB you will see 2 transponders each with 6 Voom channels... then one more transponder that has the remaining 3.

Could be possible those 3 could be MPEG2, at least they would still fit... but I thought all the conversions of Voom were done.

TNTHD, HDNet, HDNet Movies, HD Theater, HBOHD, SHOHD, and ESPNHD are still MPEG2 but those are not Voom channels. Dish will convert those channels eventually, but would have to get those remaining legacy customers to upgrade their stuff.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

> TNTHD, HDNet, HDNet Movies, HD Theater, HBOHD, SHOHD, and ESPNHD are still MPEG2 but those are not Voom channels. Dish will convert those channels eventually, but would have to get those remaining legacy customers to upgrade their stuff.


ANy newson when that may be?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

texaswolf said:


> ANy newson when that may be?


None that I've heard. I don't even have a guess as to how many current HD subs there might be with the "legacy" $9.99 HD pack that would have to be upgraded if they convert those to MPEG4. It will no doubt happen eventually.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

> (You realize that now the rumor mill will say that "ssmith10pn" says that Big 10 channels are a waste of good bandwidth. Amazing how these rumors start.):lol:


OK make that 20 channels then. :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

James Long said:


> If you're talking about E11 it was planned to be operational by Christmas but due to Sea Launch problems will not likely see orbit until early next year.
> 
> No new HD because of E11 ... it replaces E8 at 110° with a stronger signal. People in Alaska and Hawaii may see their HD offerings increase, but not us regular users.


You are forgetting the fact that E-11's higher power output could allow Dish to reduce the error correction allowing significant greater useable bandwidth per TP. This could potentially allow Dish to put 15 or 16 SD channels per TP instead normally 12. At 16 SD channels/TP Dish could use 3 TPs for 48 SD channels instead of 4 TPs at 12 SD channels/TP. Dish could also increase the resultion on the HD channels or I dare say put 7 HD channels/TP as well.


----------



## rocatman (Nov 28, 2003)

Richard King said:


> Hmm... Added more of Cuba to the footprint. I wonder how sales are going down there.


This could also be for vacation cruise ships in the Carribean.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* is planning service to Cuba (as soon as it is permitted). E10 has spotbeams specific to Cuba as well. With most DishLatino offerings on 110° it could easily become a nice service.


----------



## Rick_R (Sep 1, 2004)

In my opinion they could drop all channels that have stretch-o-vision. Some of these channels are my favorites but I will not watch stretch-o-vision so they are worse than worthless as they nauseate me.

Rick R


----------



## TP715 (Jan 15, 2007)

Somehow I get the feeling that if everyone got their wish on what channels to drop to make more "room", the guide would end up blank- there'd be no channels left at all. 

I know that if I got my wish you guys would not have a single sports channel to watch, and if you got your wish I wouldn't have a single science/art/culture channel to watch.

The solution isn't to drop channels- it's to launch satellites and add bandwidth.


----------



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

rocatman said:


> This could also be for vacation cruise ships in the Carribean.


Well as someone who was just recently on a cruise, they sure could use some more channels!! And of all the strange things, the network channels that they broadcast were out of Denver! (things that make you go hmmmmm) It was kind of funny that a cruise ship that sailed out of NYC and was going to the Carribean had locals out of Denver. But it worked out good for us, being Colts fans and the fact that the Colts were playing the Broncos the Sunday we were on the ship. Honestly though I don't think tv channels are a big priority for cruise ships, they'd rather not give you any excuses to hang out in your cabin, they want you out and about where you have more opportunities to spend money!


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

Rick_R said:


> In my opinion they could drop all channels that have stretch-o-vision. Some of these channels are my favorites but I will not watch stretch-o-vision so they are worse than worthless as they nauseate me.
> 
> Rick R


I *rrrrreally *wish I could watch History Channel HD! But I just can't do it. Not when its chock full of asinine aspect ratios like 31:9 or whatever you want to call it when they stretch out letterbox 4:3 horizontally only... no thanks guys. Get back to me when you get your sh!t together.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

Since this is a discussion about Dish launching a new satellite, is there any new info. about the date the next sat. will be launched? I checked JPL's Space Calendar and Lyngsat and couldn't find anything definite.


----------



## bartendress (Oct 8, 2007)

TP715 said:


> Somehow I get the feeling that if everyone got their wish on what channels to drop to make more "room", the guide would end up blank- there'd be no channels left at all.
> 
> I know that if I got my wish you guys would not have a single sports channel to watch, and if you got your wish I wouldn't have a single science/art/culture channel to watch.
> 
> The solution isn't to drop channels- it's to launch satellites and add bandwidth.


Ya'll do realize that as we get closer to 02.17.09 and SD feeds become less and less relevant that those will drop making additional bandwidth available, and... before you know it...

*Poof!!*

E* and D* will essentially have more-or-less comparable programming and it will be back to what brought me to E*> Quality/Value of the product.

In the meantime: At least we can sit back and watch the fireworks as E* and D* launch bird after bird. The way some would have it, Earth would have enough satellites to have rings like Saturn.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

02/19/2009 is not something D* and E* are looking forward to ...
Locals all in digital with many in HD. D* will have to use as much of their spotbeam space as they can get (the problems with D10 won't help). And E* will have to figure out how to handle all of the markets they carry. E* has been pushing hard to be able to carry downconverts just to keep some signal on the air. Then there are the locals with subchannels, which take up more space on satellite.

It is easy to take a HD feed down to 1/6th of a transponder ... but what happens when a local has two subchannels? Cut the HD down to 1/9th of a transponder and use the rest of the 1/6th for those subchannels? If the FCC requires subchannels and requires HD to be passed in all markets both carriers are in trouble!


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Maybe its just me, Being a PAC10 guy, but we could drop a few of the Big10 Alt HD channels, just have the Big10 and 1 Big10 Alt. Granted I still have Prime and FoxW in HD, but I could do without all the extra Big10 channels, I mean 4 Big Ten Alt HD channels is a little much.


----------



## DIRECTV-10 (Mar 30, 2007)

James Long said:


> 02/19/2009 is not something D* and E* are looking forward to ...
> Locals all in digital with many in HD. D* will have to use as much of their spotbeam space as they can get (the problems with D10 won't help). And E* will have to figure out how to handle all of the markets they carry. E* has been pushing hard to be able to carry downconverts just to keep some signal on the air. Then there are the locals with subchannels, which take up more space on satellite.
> 
> It is easy to take a HD feed down to 1/6th of a transponder ... but what happens when a local has two subchannels? Cut the HD down to 1/9th of a transponder and use the rest of the 1/6th for those subchannels? If the FCC requires subchannels and requires HD to be passed in all markets both carriers are in trouble!


Just an update FYI. The problems that I was having with a small portion of my spotbeam capabilities are now being worked out. There are work-arounds now being done that will have me at near full force within the next 3 months.


----------



## BNUMM (Dec 24, 2006)

DirecTV10 said:


> Just an update FYI. The problems that I was having with a small portion of my spotbeam capabilities are now being worked out. There are work-arounds now being done that will have me at near full force within the next 3 months.


Thanks for the update. Do you ever hear from and of the Echostar sats? Do the new ones ever mention an estimated launch date?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

IF Echostar can split itself into two different companies , then why can both sat companies split their locals part of their respective companies into a combined company that is equally owned by both parent companies of both providers? Then they could end duplication of channels and have more than enough bandwith to put all locals , sub channels up in hd. THey would have to work out the uplinks and how they would be run but I am sure it is doable.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Maybe its just me, Being a PAC10 guy, but we could drop a few of the Big10 Alt HD channels, just have the Big10 and 1 Big10 Alt. Granted I still have Prime and FoxW in HD, but I could do without all the extra Big10 channels, I mean 4 Big Ten Alt HD channels is a little much.


NO WAY BUDDY!

lol...of course i'm a B10 fan. It's nice to see conference games when espn and abc have other conferences on. Last I heard the SEC is trying to get a network also. You should look up info on the PAC 10 and getting network...i'm sure with those cali teams...it won't be too long.

Remember, you can always hide the B10 channels and lock them so you dont have them on your guide.


----------



## Miggity (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm all for a Pac-10 network. The toughest conference deserves it.

Go Ducks! National Champs - you heard it here first.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

texaswolf said:


> NO WAY BUDDY!
> 
> lol...of course i'm a B10 fan. It's nice to see conference games when espn and abc have other conferences on. Last I heard the SEC is trying to get a network also. You should look up info on the PAC 10 and getting network...i'm sure with those cali teams...it won't be too long.
> 
> Remember, you can always hide the B10 channels and lock them so you dont have them on your guide.


Hehehehe, I would be saying the samething if was the PTN. Just thinking of channels they could drop now,(don't want to start a Voom debate here), and looking at the althd channels. Cut a few of those add, SciFi, FX, Speed. And I would be ONE very happy camper. I still am a happy camper, but can't help but look at the other(D*) lineup, and think about it.

I think that both E*, and D* are playing with numbers way to much, and not really paying attention to the Real HD Content a USER can recieve. Both should put on disclaimers about how MUCH NHLHD and NBA HD will cost you, before adding it to the HD total number, and claiming a bunch of Sports Networks, where you can only recieve X, not Y of those channels is misleading as well, and Umptine PPV's, channels that are more expensive for the DVD you can rent, just seem like padding numbers over real channels you are recieving. In Real content, for Somebody in San Diego, CA D* has the advantage, it only took 2 years, but they have it. I would love it if E* would give us a list( NOT DATES, its not a Channel until Launched and Broadcasting 24/7) of HD channels they are looking to add.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I think they should drop all the channels on 110° transponders 28, 30 and 32.

Then have E* add 18 MPEG4 HD channels there.


----------



## aegrotatio (Mar 27, 2006)

James Long said:


> If the FCC requires subchannels and requires HD to be passed in all markets both carriers are in trouble!


In the market I live we have two independents that have a total of 8 SD channels. One of the analog channels, WNVT, was turned off completely and moved to digital-only.
The FCC is only requiring carriage of the analog feed of other station, WNVC, because it actually still has an analog channel on the air. It turns out that most systems are carrying the primary channel of both the digital-only WNVC and analog/digital WNVT.
Some local cable systems are carrying most of the 8 SD channels on these two stations but none of the satellite providers are carrying more than just the single primary channel.

I believed the best option for satellite companies was to drop the simulcasted SD feeds entirely and "downrez" the HD feed of the primary channel for view on an SD set.
I have had no real idea if they plan to do this, though it probably requires new equipment for those SD viewers using old equipment that is not able to do the "downrezzing."


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

GrumpyBear said:


> Hehehehe, I would be saying the samething if was the PTN. Just thinking of channels they could drop now,(don't want to start a Voom debate here), and looking at the althd channels. Cut a few of those add, SciFi, FX, Speed. And I would be ONE very happy camper. I still am a happy camper, but can't help but look at the other(D*) lineup, and think about it.
> 
> I think that both E*, and D* are playing with numbers way to much, and not really paying attention to the Real HD Content a USER can recieve. Both should put on disclaimers about how MUCH NHLHD and NBA HD will cost you, before adding it to the HD total number, and claiming a bunch of Sports Networks, where you can only recieve X, not Y of those channels is misleading as well, and Umptine PPV's, channels that are more expensive for the DVD you can rent, just seem like padding numbers over real channels you are recieving. In Real content, for Somebody in San Diego, CA D* has the advantage, it only took 2 years, but they have it. I would love it if E* would give us a list( NOT DATES, its not a Channel until Launched and Broadcasting 24/7) of HD channels they are looking to add.


Yeah I agree...thing is BTN comes with the basic packages...so yeah i think cutting a few PPV...wouldn't really hurt to much. Problem is...we don't even have a clue if E* even has these channels at the meeting table. Keeping customers informed is not one of their strengths. I wish they would hurry and get those channels too...i keep watching Engadgets HD release info, hoping to hear something...instead, i keep seeing other cable companies addingFBN, and CNN HD...which isn't high on my priority list, but still sad too see D* .....and now cable, getting HD channels that we don't.


----------



## DIRECTV-11 (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow - I came in here to learn something about one of my relatives - this is way off-topic.

:backtotop


----------



## Sacdukeman (Jan 21, 2005)

Dish will be shutting down the MPEG2 HD channels in early 2008 - letters will go out to legacy customers next month.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

That is what I remember them saying on the past tech chats too. That all mpeg 2 hd would end by the end of 2007. IT has to happen if DISH plans on adding any more hd national channels and if they want to start the mpeg 2 receiver transition for the sd customers . THey said 2 years after the end of mpeg2 for hd would mean the end of mpeg 2 sd , or 3 years combined for all customers to transition over to mpeg 4 receivers.


----------



## Sacdukeman (Jan 21, 2005)

Yep - they are definitely trying to get some extra bandwidth. I was thinking of keeping an 811 for a spare room and they told me to forget about it and either do a 222 or another 211.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Boy I'm all for the death of the MPEG2 channels. Then they can concentrate on delivery of nothing but MPEG 4 for HD. Echo 13 is scheduled to go up early to mid 08. Now that the Protons are flying again.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

whatchel1 said:


> Boy I'm all for the death of the MPEG2 channels. Then they can concentrate on delivery of nothing but MPEG 4 for HD. Echo 13 is scheduled to go up early to mid 08. Now that the Protons are flying again.


Which pretty much means E* customers wont be seeing any new HD channels until early to mid 08?


----------



## Sacdukeman (Jan 21, 2005)

texaswolf said:


> Which pretty much means E* customers wont be seeing any new HD channels until early to mid 08?


I wouldn't draw that conclusion. E* just added NBA-HD, and getting rid of MPEG2 HD may mean a few more would be added. As to adding a bunch of channels, probably not. Then again, 2007 is almost over and there aren't a bunch worth adding anyhow.


----------



## texaswolf (Oct 18, 2007)

Sacdukeman said:


> I wouldn't draw that conclusion. E* just added NBA-HD, and getting rid of MPEG2 HD may mean a few more would be added. As to adding a bunch of channels, probably not. Then again, 2007 is almost over and there aren't a bunch worth adding anyhow.


all depends on who is considering what is worthy. I think Bobs cable company is going to get CNN HD before E* does ...not that i actually care about it...just think it's funny. Sci fi, and FX HD will keep me content for a while.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I am not sure if its really a bad thing we may have to wait 6-7 months for new HD channels. After seeing some of the NEW HD channels being offered, waiting for these channel to get on board and actually Doing things in HD, instead of just upconverting and stretching SD content, or HD in 4:3. It be worhtwhile to wait until they are broadcasting what they are promising.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> IF Echostar can split itself into two different companies , then why can both sat companies split their locals part of their respective companies into a combined company that is equally owned by both parent companies of both providers? Then they could end duplication of channels and have more than enough bandwith to put all locals , sub channels up in hd. THey would have to work out the uplinks and how they would be run but I am sure it is doable.


FCC & DOJ will not allow this, at least not in this lifetime!:lol:


----------



## Stephen J (Mar 26, 2006)

So is their any actual update on when E11 will launch? Has a date been set yet?

What is E13 that was mentioned eariler in this thread about? I have not heard of E13 before. Is that what the new AMC sat will be called?


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

Stephen J said:


> So is their any actual update on when E11 will launch? Has a date been set yet?
> 
> What is E13 that was mentioned eariler in this thread about? I have not heard of E13 before. Is that what the new AMC sat will be called?


In the launch chart E 13 is set to go up early to mid 08 but the location isn't given for it. Ciel 2 will be going up late 08 to move into 129 slot. That's all the info that the launch chart is giving.


----------



## Stephen J (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, but it doesn't answer my questions. What is E13? and has E11 been given a launch date yet?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stephen J said:


> What is E13?


Echostar 13 is the American name for the CMBStar satellite that is planned to offer mobile video services to hand-held devices *in China* for the 2008 Olympics.


> ...and has E11 been given a launch date yet?


Not at this time. It appears that E11 will not launch until 2008.

Echostar 14 was ordered in January, so it is likely well over a year away.


----------



## rockstx (Jan 18, 2007)

Does anyone know if E11 will increase HD channels to the US Virgin Islands and Puerto Rico. we receive 119 and 110, but we only get HD from 110. We are on the fringe of 61.5 and only get E3 at 61.5, but the HD package available to us does not include any HD channels from 61.5 / E3..


----------



## LinkNuc (Jul 4, 2007)

moman19 said:


> It is time to readdress the merit of some of the VOOM channels. When HD content was virtually non-existent, VOOM was a logical alternative. Now that there are more HD channels than E* apparently can hold, a re-assessment may be in order. Why hurry to send up a new bird when E* can clear a handful of HD "Fluff" channels and replace them with some of the new, more standard, HD channels some of us are clammoring for. For example, I would prefer SciFi HD over say, Amimaniacs.
> 
> Also, some VOOM channels are still MPEG2. Not sure why, but this too, can open up more space once remedied. Anyone know why this is so?


Yup I agree, 100% as well, let's face kinda like D*'s ad for "channels you heard of"


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I remember that all Voom channels were converted to true mpeg 4 a few months back. That is how we got room for some of last months hd channel additions. IF they would use newer mpeg 4 encoders we could consolidate the hd locals down to 6 per transponder rather than 4 like today , this could free up more transponder space. Moving all internationals to the 118.5 sat and off the 61.5 sat as well as 148 , could free up more space for hd too. Along with using 148 in the mix could give us not only more hd but an alternative to the failing 129 sat on the west coast. They could duplicate the national hd channels on 148 and add even more hd locals . They aren't using 148 for much other than a few sd locals and hd testing. The two dish thing is not a legitimate excuse for not doing it. ON the east coast most people use two dishes for 61.5 and 110/119. The same is true for subs on the west coast using a dish for 110/119 and a much bigger side sat dish 24" - 30" for 129 due to strength issues on the crappy Echostar 5 sat. I personally am using a dish 1000.2 sat dish with a side sat dish for 61.5 plugged into it. I cover the 129 lnb with aluminum foil so it will default to 61.5 sat for my hd .


----------



## aloishus27 (Aug 8, 2006)

moman19 said:


> It is time to readdress the merit of some of the VOOM channels. When HD content was virtually non-existent, VOOM was a logical alternative. Now that there are more HD channels than E* apparently can hold, a re-assessment may be in order. Why hurry to send up a new bird when E* can clear a handful of HD "Fluff" channels and replace them with some of the new, more standard, HD channels some of us are clammoring for. For example, I would prefer SciFi HD over say, Amimaniacs.
> 
> Also, some VOOM channels are still MPEG2. Not sure why, but this too, can open up more space once remedied. Anyone know why this is so?


It's up there for people like me and my wife who enjoy the VOOM channels... especially Rave, Equator, Animania, and Ultra. I also watch Rush, KungFu and Worldsport, but not as much as the other channels.

So lets not hastily assume no one watches them and that they are useless.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

The one good thing about Animania is that it continuously shows the CG-animated "The New Captain Scarlet". 

It's an awesome series that uses nearly photo-realistic CG that anyone interested in a sci-fi series should check out.

I DVR'ed all 26 episodes. But beware, the episode information that they give with the INFO button uses information from the old '60s series, not the new 2005 one. So you have to set the DVR to record all episodes and then go on-line and find an episode guide listing and cross-reference them with the episodes that you record and rename them to an episode number. 

In my DVR listings, I have the following:
Captainscarlet 01 - 26.


----------



## ttkeeler (Nov 25, 2007)

Miggity said:


> I'm all for a Pac-10 network. The toughest conference deserves it.
> 
> Go Ducks! National Champs - you heard it here first.


National champs at what? Two loss's in a row and a third on the way :lol:


----------



## neljtorres (Jul 15, 2004)

rockstx said:


> Does anyone know if E11 will increase HD channels to the US Virgin Islands and Puerto Rico. we receive 119 and 110, but we only get HD from 110. We are on the fringe of 61.5 and only get E3 at 61.5, but the HD package available to us does not include any HD channels from 61.5 / E3..


I get the VOOM at 61.5 with a six footer. In Puerto Rico


----------

